

The Race Card (regarding racism, or rather the lack of it.) - jonathanhadams
http://jada.ms/the-race-card/

======
ZeroGravitas
Why would you "naturally" assume more people voted for Obama due to his "race"
(What "race" is he anyway?) than voted against him for the same reason?

